# Smoked Salmon Burgers



## DrewJ (Dec 12, 2017)

Hey All, 

We buy salmon burgers from Costco that are made by Trident. Here is a link to the Trident web site: http://www.tridentseafoods.com/Products/Detail?pid=c8e8baa8-0be5-498b-9a04-d573d08eeeb9

We usually just grill them from frozen on the Weber but I'd like to try hot smoking them in my MES 30. They recommend grilling from frozen but I don't know about smoking them from frozen. I have some QMatz so I'm not worried about them falling through the grates if I thaw them first. Anyone tried these before? If so did you thaw them or just smoke them from frozen? 

Thanks for any thoughts on this! 

-drew-


----------



## cmayna (Dec 13, 2017)

I make my own Salmon burgers, freeze them for future meals.  When ready to be consumed I thaw them before I grill them either on the stove or on the weber.  Don't see any reason why a hot smoke wouldn't work but this is after they are thawed.  Don't see how smoking them frozen would do anything. For smoking, I have used my Slow N Sear offset smoker in the weber with great results but when it comes to Salmon patties, I seem to enjoy them just grilled with no smoke. That's just me....


----------

